# How to Maintain Skills and Unit Cohesion while on PRes Shutdown



## Fishbone Jones (13 Dec 2009)

We all know the PRes is in somewhat of a crisis at the moment. One of the results of the slash and burn cutbacks has been massive loss of training days. The overall result that will affect unit and personal level is the loss of skills and people drifting away to other endeavours without retuning later.

The challenge:

Come up with legal, viable and positive activities that will maintain your basic skills and\ or promote unit cohesion. You won't be paid. The military will have no responsibility to you.You MAY be able to get your CoC to provide some equipment (tents, stoves, etc). Don't limit yourself to time constraints. It could take an hour or a weekend. There will probably be other caveats as the thread progresses. Instead of moaning about it, let's find a workaround.



Consider winter indoc. No weapons need be involved. You have tents, stoves, etc. You have your sleeping bag, ruck and warm clothes. You need participants, knowledge, a campground and a way of getting people on board. Done in a relaxed atmosphere, you can accomplish the aim and have a bonding experience that provides cohesion. If you can get the blessing of the CoC, if the proper points are covered they may even be able to write it into your UER as an equivalency.

That's one idea. If you see a problem somewhere in it, bring it forward, but have solution to offer first.

Let's get positive and proactive. Let's see your leadership potential. Let's hear some more ideas.


----------



## Spanky (13 Dec 2009)

We could start unit "Hiking Clubs".  Take a Saturday or Sunday afternoon, toss on a ruck with a bunch of buddies, go for a walk on local fitness/nature trails, and you've got some BFT work-up.  Retire to a mess with some chilli, brews and football on the big screen.


----------



## jak3_dude (13 Dec 2009)

I had to laugh at your name Spanky, when a candidate on my BMQ was asked the name of his rifle he replied Spanky and when asked what kind of name that is he replied it's his wife's nickname.  Inspection was pretty lax from there, haha.

I HAVE asked before and been told that it IS okay to load up you ruck sack (50lbs or more) and wear it and your helmet for a load bearing march on your own. Don't know if you want to get too many guys doing this together as it might attract unwanted attention, so try and keep numbers low, maybe you and a buddy or two (better if they have a similar pace to your own).  Probably not best to do this downtown either (for people in places like Ottawa) going to the Gatineau Hills and doing a nature rucksack walk might be better and look more normal.


----------



## Brasidas (13 Dec 2009)

jak3_dude said:
			
		

> I had to laugh at your name Spanky, when a candidate on my BMQ was asked the name of his rifle he replied Spanky and when asked what kind of name that is he replied it's his wife's nickname.  Inspection was pretty lax from there, haha.
> 
> I HAVE asked before and been told that it IS okay to load up you ruck sack (50lbs or more) and wear it and your helmet for a load bearing march on your own. Don't know if you want to get too many guys doing this together as it might attract unwanted attention, so try and keep numbers low, maybe you and a buddy or two (better if they have a similar pace to your own).  Probably not best to do this downtown either (for people in places like Ottawa) going to the Gatineau Hills and doing a nature rucksack walk might be better and look more normal.



I've seen folks do it in 2's and 3's with full kit less rifle, on the river valley trails by the university in Edmonton. Last time was probably september.


----------



## snoman317 (13 Dec 2009)

PT is always an option. It might be valuable to take a day to teach and learn how to exercise properly. By that I mean how to lift weights safely and effectively, fundamentals of a good diet, how to organize a routine, cardio vs. weights, etc.

In a friendly and helpful environment this might convince some troops to adopt a more athletic lifestyle, which I believe is a necessity for our occupations, and aid morale.  

Most units have guys that understand this sort of stuff and can teach it. However, another option would be to pitch in some money and do a group "fundamentals lesson" at a crossfit gym or something of that sort.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2009)

Have a war-movie night, but instead of just grousing that "Bruce Willis would have bled out by now," talk through battle procedure, or principles of war, or tactics, or leadership....

It may help to have a particular focus (eg - leadership/ethics), and have people read-up on those topics before hand.

This can also be done, looking at one particular battle. Do some preliminary reading, print off some maps, watch the video, then discuss the battle (what happened [with lessons drawn from the sub-topics I just mentioned], or counter-arguments [how would you have fought the battle differently] ), keeping the principles of war and/or battle procedure in mind.

It just has to be tailored to the training audience, and the troops' exepcted levels of military competence.

This is all a variation on Tactical Exercises Without Troops. For the Snr NCMs and Jr Officers, just take them out of the armouries, plunk them down on a piece of ground (with a scenario) and say defend, attack, whatever.


----------



## brihard (13 Dec 2009)

jak3_dude said:
			
		

> I HAVE asked before and been told that it IS okay to load up you ruck sack (50lbs or more) and wear it and your helmet for a load bearing march on your own. Don't know if you want to get too many guys doing this together as it might attract unwanted attention, so try and keep numbers low, maybe you and a buddy or two (better if they have a similar pace to your own).  Probably not best to do this downtown either (for people in places like Ottawa) going to the Gatineau Hills and doing a nature rucksack walk might be better and look more normal.



Hell, what's wrong with doing it somewhere we'd be seen? In Ottawa, for instance, along the canal's a popular place to go for a hike or a run. And what's this stuff and nonsense about attracting 'unwanted attention'? Is some guy in the south tower going to run to the elevator, get downstairs, waddle out to the canal and blast us for doing group PT on our own time? Unlikely, and even if it happened he would be in the wrong. As long as the troops in question weren't disgracing themselves in some manner there would be nothing wrong with it. If anything, it might reinforce to some folks that many reservists do in fact take the job seriously.

I think the most realistic way to keep cohesion going during the stand down is simply to keep the JRs messes open on a periodic basis, and make an effort to get guys out and seeing each other.

I just hope that at the higher levels this has been seriously thought through. There are going to be serious repercussions to this, including loss of a lot of troops and some serious skill fade. Other troops may be finding other jobs that will limit their attendance when we do start back up. Individual training is getting cancelled in a lot of cases, and in some instances, such as PL mods 1-5, this will have a serious impact on the ability to fill PLQ mod 6 courses this summer. This will be exacerbated in LFCA by the impact OP Cadence is going to be having on individual training

With all the things the army spends money on, I'm surprised that a reserve stand down was deemed both necessary and worth the trouble it's going to cause for the reserves...


----------



## Dissident (13 Dec 2009)

Range:
Most units should have a "Gun guy", maybe more than one, who can bring firearms to the range. Shooting .22 is cheap and can still be used to teach marksmanship. 9mm and .40 is not too bad ($15 per 50 for .40) and troops always enjoy shooting pistols. 

We are lucky enough at my platoon to have access to a civi interior range, plenty of "gun guys/girls" and people who are willing to sell ammo for cheap or  just plain giving it away.

For my trade facilitating ride alongs will be good.

Something that should be done even when the money is flowing is taking the time to share good books and other reading material. Guided learning type thing. (This stems from being shocked at how little some troops know about military history.)


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Dec 2009)

Further to Journeyman's post about military history, as a bit of a buff and one who has been published, one of the recurring themes you can track through time is the number of smart, competent commanders and soldiers there were. Things didn't just happen: people wrote estimates and practiced battle procedure; they organized and trained troops to face new enemies, new theatres and new equipment; they gathered intelligence systematically; they also understood logistics and the challenges of a long, ineffective line of communications; and last but not least, they commanded and led. And, just for fun, there were more than enough nincompoops in uniform around to provide plenty of horrible examples as learning aids.

The basic wiring of the human brain does not change that much over the ages. People tend to do the same sort of things generation after generation, although the big issues like social organization and human communications have developed.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Dec 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Consider winter indoc. No weapons need be involved. You have tents, stoves, etc. You have your sleeping bag, ruck and warm clothes. You need participants, knowledge, a campground and a way of getting people on board. Done in a relaxed atmosphere, you can accomplish the aim and have a bonding experience that provides cohesion. If you can get the blessing of the CoC, if the proper points are covered they may even be able to write it into your UER as an equivalency.
> 
> That's one idea. If you see a problem somewhere in it, bring it forward, but have solution to offer first.
> 
> Let's get positive and proactive. Let's see your leadership potential. Let's hear some more ideas.





			
				Spanky said:
			
		

> We could start unit "Hiking Clubs".  Take a Saturday or Sunday afternoon, toss on a ruck with a bunch of buddies, go for a walk on local fitness/nature trails, and you've got some BFT work-up.  Retire to a mess with some chilli, brews and football on the big screen.



Some years back I organized rucksack marches along the local bike path. They were a phenomenal hit with the soldiers. As we started going farther and farther out on weekends we began stopping in the woods half way back making a sort of platoon hide and just camping out around a fire.

We had the units permission to conduct PT on our own. No problem. When the unit semed to discover just how many of us were doing this they wanted section commanders out with us, soldiers signing pay sheets and in a matter of a few "unit run" marches we dropped from 2 dozen participants to 0.  (I think I've brought this up a few times here over the years).

Activities like this are a great idea. Even before the budget cuts I was trying to organize section activities (PT, supper, volunteering) outside of signing paysheets.
One problem I forsee is the amount of control a unit will want over the activities depending on the unit and what soldiers are attempting to do.

PT is a big thing, easy to arrange and brings people together. As far as training goes leaders might have better luck with doing classes on their own opposed to bringing people out in the woods and setting up a live fire range with shotguns and rifles.
I've actually done that and it was great but I can see that being frowned on by game wardens and police.

If you could get a few game consoles or laptops together you could probably set up some kinda call of duty type coop game and work on fire and movement,  communication, flanking maneuvers calling out GRITs.


----------



## Petard (13 Dec 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Hell, what's wrong with doing it somewhere we'd be seen? In Ottawa, for instance, along the canal's a popular place to go for a hike or a run. And what's this stuff and nonsense about attracting 'unwanted attention'? Is some guy in the south tower going to run to the elevator, get downstairs, waddle out to the canal and blast us for doing group PT on our own time? Unlikely, and even if it happened he would be in the wrong. As long as the troops in question weren't disgracing themselves in some manner there would be nothing wrong with it. ...



Having done RSS with 30th Fd in the 90's,  I can tell you from 1st hand experience it can and will get you unwanted attention, and it won't come from 101, but it might come from the local police force responding to citizens with over active imaginations. One night as we were finishing a BFT practice march, about 20 of us got stopped by an Ottawa Carleton Police Officer near the round about in front of the Dow's lake pavilion; he wanted to know what we were up to since they had got a number of phone calls from "concerned citizens".

But even on an individual basis there can be unwarranted trouble. This fall we had a Capt arrested for , shock, getting ready for his BFT by doing some ruck-marching on his own to work on the Gatineau side; he was arrested at gun point, handcuffed and searched. It wasn't until a Police supervisor showed up were things calmed down. Someone had called in saying they had seen a dangerous looking man in army fatigues walking menacingly in a Gatineau city park, such are the sensitivities of some people. (BTW that's not the 1st time that's happened in Gatineau either)
So yes, it is worthwile doing what you're talking about, but it wouldn't hurt for your Ops pers to make contact with the local police to avoid any misunderstandings either


----------



## blacktriangle (13 Dec 2009)

You guys should get some cool PT shirts made for when you run around Ottawa. I would suggest a bright colour with "Légion sans emploi" on the back. 

Make sure to stop for some push ups within view of 101...


----------



## Spanky (13 Dec 2009)

I love it!  We'll have to get corporate sponsors though, the troops won't be able to afford shirts.


----------



## jak3_dude (13 Dec 2009)

Spanky said:
			
		

> I love it!  We'll have to get corporate sponsors though, the troops won't be able to afford shirts.



Nicely played. Made me chuckle.

Pardon my ignorance, but what is 101?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Dec 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Have a war-movie night, but instead of just grousing that "Bruce Willis would have bled out by now," talk through battle procedure, or principles of war, or tactics, or leadership....
> 
> It may help to have a particular focus (eg - leadership/ethics), and have people read-up on those topics before hand.
> 
> ...


Do you have any movie in particular? Should they restrict themselves to modern times? What about 1812 and the like? Any value there?


----------



## Journeyman (14 Dec 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Do you have any movie in particular? Should they restrict themselves to modern times? What about 1812 and the like? Any value there?


Well, if your focus is on recurring generic themes such as leadership, any era movie will do (Breaker Morant comes to mind). 

If your focus is on tactics, because of the critical role of weapons systems when discussing at the troop level, then you're more limited to movies looking at latter-20th Century conflicts (yes, yes, Zulu may have lessons for modern COIN, but we're talking weapons' employment in modern small unit battles, and we still focus on conventional warfighting for baseline skill sets). 

As an example, although I doubt there will be parachute ops in three-division strength anytime soon, A Bridge Too Far provides excellent material for everything from urban ops, to logistic support, joint/combined ops, medical evacuation, etc, etc  (plus cool jump scenes  ;D )

Just ensure whoever is leading the discussion is up to speed on our actual doctrine, SOPs, etc, to keep discussion somewhat on-track, otherwise any useful lessons get lost in the Hollywood glitter (yes, Vin Diesel _should_ have reloaded at some point)


----------



## infantryian (14 Dec 2009)

If you are looking for realism, nothing beats Hanks and Speilsberg. 

The entire Band of Brothers series following the 101st Airborne division during WWII is quite realistic and involves several accurate recreations of real battles. They start training just after the Pearl Harbor attack and the series continues until VJ day. The series also covers sub-issues such as training, leadership, how to get over your fear, etc. A must for anyone who hasn't seen it. Not to mention Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## darmil (14 Dec 2009)

Get a hold of all the main PAMS,PTand local range all these can be done  by the individual soldier.I'm waiting to hear this week if my PLQ is canceled.One video to check out  is Magpul Dynamics The Art of the Tactical Carbine.Throw that in with the movies and boring ethics .Also add paint ball and pints.Good luck hopefully this will be short lived.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Dec 2009)

People could join up with the Frontiersmen, but that would just be wrong ;D

For the geeks out there, there are a wealth of wargames that one could learn and then play.  Some are really too much, others are pretty good.  I would offer Squad Leader.  Yes, it's World War Two, but it models leadership, morale, cohesion and the basic tactics apply.  Yes, some games may be harder than others to find, but in the vein Journeyman brought up, one could read about the history, how things happened, and then offer up your own solutions to a particular tactical problem.  Then game it and see how well it works.

PT/Sports is an excellent way for cohesion.  Using the Army Fitness Manual as a baseline, one could offer up a "challenge".  As an example, perhaps you could all meet on a Saturday afternoon.  Then do the following:
5 km run
Pushups 
Situps 
(No equipment required)
Afterwards, once you have your levels (1-4), agree to meet again in a few months for the next challenge.  In the meantime, get together as a running club/fitness club.

Another "bonding" event is drinking.  I'm serious.  Get together as friends and have a pint or two (don't go overboard).


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Dec 2009)

Petard said:
			
		

> Having done RSS with 30th Fd in the 90's,  I can tell you from 1st hand experience it can and will get you unwanted attention, and it won't come from 101, but it might come from the local police force responding to citizens with over active imaginations. One night as we were finishing a BFT practice march, about 20 of us got stopped by an Ottawa Carleton Police Officer near the round about in front of the Dow's lake pavilion; he wanted to know what we were up to since they had got a number of phone calls from "concerned citizens".
> 
> But even on an individual basis there can be unwarranted trouble. This fall we had a Capt arrested for , shock, getting ready for his BFT by doing some ruck-marching on his own to work on the Gatineau side; he was arrested at gun point, handcuffed and searched. It wasn't until a Police supervisor showed up were things calmed down. Someone had called in saying they had seen a dangerous looking man in army fatigues walking menacingly in a Gatineau city park, such are the sensitivities of some people. (BTW that's not the 1st time that's happened in Gatineau either)
> So yes, it is worthwile doing what you're talking about, but it wouldn't hurt for your Ops pers to make contact with the local police to avoid any misunderstandings either


Nijmegen teams practice in uniform on the canal all summer. I think they've gotten used to the big bad army in the last ten years.


----------



## Sonnyjim (14 Dec 2009)

I really don't know the whole story here other than what I've heard from some Reservists attached to my Regiment. However, as we were talking about it we were saying that those people who joined not JUST for the money would show up for whatever training was put together anyways. The ideas of PT, camping without weapons, even some games(Full Spectrum Warrior?) are all great ideas. Would there be any reason that those that wish to come in for some actual training, with willing leadership, wouldn't be able to put something together say even one or two parade nights a week? What about section attacks in the drill hall, drill practice, urban operations training with tape in the drill hall, possibly those who are thining about the next tour learning some language skills of Pashto/Dari. You could lead drill but let the Pvt's and Cpl's have their try at it, train one level above them. It isn't much, but it will promote group cohesion, give those young Cpl's a chance to practice some leadership skills so they're not left in the dark for PLQ in the summer, and keep people's skills up to par. Some may think this is a bit far fetched that people won't work for free but when I was in the reserves I could have cared less about the money. You'd get those people who are really determined and possibly point to those with a possible future in the Regiment and future leadership. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Danjanou (14 Dec 2009)

As someone who served during the decade(s) of darkness, when it seemed that every year the money ran out, all of these are valid ideas and I’ve done them in the past, aside from maybe the BWW idea ( nice idea though)

You may not get a lot of training value, but the building, maintaining of unit cohesion and esprit de corps are just as vital in the long term.


Movies with possible leadership other training values (BP etc.)
-Zulu
-Breaker Morant
-The Odd Angry Shot
-Platoon (more of a how not to)
-Gettysburg
-Band of Brothers
-Tunes of Glory
-Days of Glory (Indigenes)
-Pork Chop Hill
-Generation Kill (another how not to in many aspects in regards to leadership) 
– Big Red One
-The Guns of Batisi 
-Come and See (soviet WW2)
-The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
-The Battle of Algiers
-Stalingrad
-From Here to Eternity
-Bridge on the River Kwai


Not much on War of 1812, but in you neck of the woods Recce, battlefield tours are a possibility, although you start getting into admin costs ( buses etc.)


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> PT/Sports is an excellent way for cohesion.  Using the Army Fitness Manual as a baseline, one could offer up a "challenge".  As an example, perhaps you could all meet on a Saturday afternoon.  Then do the following:
> 5 km run
> Pushups
> Situps
> ...


For suggestions like these, I'm wondering if you envision using CF facilities, given that these are going to be unpaid activities.



			
				sonnyjim said:
			
		

> I really don't know the whole story here


Check this thread for more info on the situation in general.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Movies with possible leadership other training values (BP etc.)
> -Zulu
> -Breaker Morant
> -The Odd Angry Shot
> ...


I liked The Beast (how to work, or NOT, with indig forces) as well.

If you don't mind subtitles, a couple of others worth watching/discussing:
Beaufort (Israeli film, dealing with the last platoon working in an OP before ISR hands it back to LBN)
Prisoner of the Mountain (Caucasus prisoner flick)
No Man's Land (UN peacekeeping in Bosnia with more than one bad guy)

Following up on TV's wargaming idea, does anybody still wargame with little lead BMPs and T-72s anymore?  Is there an equivalent for light inf work?

- edited to add more titles, fix original ones -


----------



## Redeye (14 Dec 2009)

My CO's wanting Messes kept running to allow for the sense of family to continue, and I'm sure that the officers and NCOs will be working hard to develop ideas to get through the rut.  We've done camping trips that were "training" for junior leader candidates and so on - that sort of thing will likely keep happening, and perhaps some folks will take the initiative to sign out toboggans and so on - the biggest practical concern I have is that we basically have one exercise left and a lot of new guys with no experience in winter operations.  If we can get them comfortable with the equipment in a relaxed atmosphere on a "camping trip" then we can run a solid ex.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Dec 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Following up on TV's wargaming idea, does anybody still wargame with little lead BMPs and T-72s anymore?  Is there an equivalent for light inf work?


Axis and Allies is a pedestrian, but fun version of miniatures gaming.  And it's not too expensive either.  The rules are rather easy to learn, and a game can be done in very little time.


----------



## Danjanou (14 Dec 2009)

As long as we're going down the wargaming route, odds are the average unit has 1 or 2 grognards in it to begin with. Getting them to host an evening of gaming and beers after should not be hard. Odds are it would be more a social gathering/helping to build and maintain the cohesion rather than lessons in small unit taftics , dependent on the game systems used, but as noted that in and of itself is important. 


Anyone in the GTA area is welcome to join my groups weekly excuse to get away from the domestic niner nights (PM me for details).


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Dec 2009)

Here's an idea....I do have a few every now and then.

Try geocaching. All you need is a GPS and go to www.geocaching.com 

Then you work in teams of 2-3 and attempt to locate these geocaches. You don't need a military issue GPS, one of the Garmins or Magellans will do.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Dec 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> As someone who served during the decade(s) of darkness, when it seemed that every year the money ran out, all of these are valid ideas and I’ve done them in the past, aside from maybe the BWW idea ( nice idea though)
> 
> You may not get a lot of training value, but the building, maintaining of unit cohesion and esprit de corps are just as vital in the long term.
> 
> ...



Of course, you forgot about the greatest Army move ever made.


----------



## Petard (14 Dec 2009)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Nijmegen teams practice in uniform on the canal all summer. I think they've gotten used to the big bad army in the last ten years.



Actually, you missed the point about the last occurrence happening in the fall of this year.
But like I said, there really is no harm in making contact with the local police to let them know you will have people doing BFT practice, especially if they're going in onesies and twosies at odd hours (low light).

If I could make a suggestion of one more wargame to throw in the box, how about America's Army?
Yeah, I know, different equipment and TTP's etc, but I think it can keep you refreshed at least on the knowledge required for some of the fundamentals
Plus the download is free, and after getting through the training phase individuals from the same Reserve unit can link up on line to form sections and complete various missions/tasks
http://www.americasarmy.com/


----------



## Fusaki (14 Dec 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Do you have any movie in particular?



I can't believe no one has mentioned Black Hawk Down!

At the end Mark Bowden's novel is a section outlining lessons learned from the Battle of Mogadishu.  It's a critical analysis of things that went right and what went wrong.  In Paul Howe's book Leadership and Training For the Fight he makes extensive reference to the battle, and lays out his lessons learned in point form and then discusses this thoughts in detail.  If the OPI for movie night were to have read these books beforehand, he would have plenty of material to guide a discussion of small unit tactics in a high intensity urban battle.

A few key points off the top of my head:

-EVERYONE needs know the route in convoy operations.  You do not want to be driving around lost in a city where everyone wants to kill you.

-The effective use of air support depends on your ability to clearly mark target/communicate with the pilots.

-Never, EVER, listen to the dude who says "We won't need NODs, man. We'll only be gone for a few hours!"

-Why do we do PT?  Because sometimes there just isn't enough room on the trucks...

I've considered using Black Hawk Down to teach voice procedure.  While the radio traffic in the movie has been diluted for the sake of understanding by civilian audiences, the movie still provides context and situations for students to generate their own radio reports. For example:

Pause the movie at the point where the Ranger convoy first takes fire from down the street.  Capt Steele (Tom Sizemore) tells the Ranger "Shoot back!".  Have a student send a CONTACT report as if he were that Ranger.

The Rangers and the Delta guys are moving to the second crash site.  Pause the movie and have a student sent a SITREP as if he were one of the Rangers.

Assume that MEDIVAC were available.  Pvt Blackburn falls while fastroping into the target.  Pause the movie, have a student send a 9Liner is if he were a first aider.

Blackhawk Down can also be a source for TCCC scenarios.

What phase of TCCC are the Rangers in as they are holed up in the ruined building, attempting to clamp the femoral artery of the wounded soldier?

Given today's TCCC SOPs what first aide would be provided?

What care would be provided to Pvt Blackburn?  

What did the Ranger who had his thumb shot off do right?  (He stayed in the fight.)

Food for thought...


----------



## Spanky (14 Dec 2009)

I like the whole Blackhawk Down plan.  How accurate is the Sharpe series (Sharpes Rifles etc)?  I know that after reading all the books, a lot of the things we do, like platoon drill, slow marching the Colours etc were put into clear perspective.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Dec 2009)

Wonderbread:
That is an outstanding way to both enjoy the movie and to get some useful thinking out of it!

As for which era/which movie, hell, almost any movie with even a semi-military theme would suffice.  Hell, as I once heard about BMOQ-L, which uses the section to teach leadership, that Intergalactic tactics could be used.  Leadership is leadership. 


But I think the main thing here is cohesion.  Geocaching reinforces navigation skills.  Getting together to play some sort of sports reinforces physical fitness.  Watching movies and then discussing/injecting reports and returns reinforces, well, reports and returns.  I think the main thing to remember is that you are more than a group of employees.

And for God's sake: stay away from these guys!


----------



## foresterab (14 Dec 2009)

Speaking from a pure civvy side of things...

Contact some other agencies.  We're constantly working with communities and industry groups doing very basic training on forest fire suppression organization and emergancy response set-up.  ICS 100 (at least that's the course name in Alberta) is a very simple course that can be done in 1-2 hours...and ICS 200 is a group based exercise that might take 4-6 hours.  I know it's a different focus for reserve units but it is about organization and planning for emergancy situations.  

Not sure exactly what the course is called in other provinces but your local ministry of natural resources may be willing to provide it gratis.

2 cents worth anyways.
foresterab


----------



## Bass ackwards (14 Dec 2009)

I'm seeing some great suggestions here and it's very heartening to see this kind of dedication, but I have to ask this question: 

What would your *military status* be on these get togethers ?

I am referring specifically to the outdoor group activities, and the reason I ask is that there is a section in the Criminal Code of Canada that prohibits private citizens from assembling for the purpose of military training. 
For guys getting together for paintball, airsoft, or even using pieces of driftwood as weapons, where does that line get drawn ? 
It might seem like a no-brainer given that everyone involved is a reservist trying to keep their skills up, but bear in mind you do have both the Canadian government and (worse) the Canadian press to contend with.
If this isn't an issue -great. But I thought it worth at least mentioning.

Spanky: re the Sharpe's series. I like them, but unfortunately, budgetary constraints (how ironic, eh?) are a real detriment to their historical accuracy. Too bad. I've read the books over and over -they're awesome. I would have loved to have seen that series had it been produced with the kind of budget/logistical support that the 1970 movie _Waterloo_ had!


----------



## Dissident (15 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Wonderbread:
> That is an outstanding way to both enjoy the movie and to get some useful thinking out of it!



+1

Right on. Now I have to go back and watch all the my war movies/shows and make a script to do that with the guys.


----------



## Redeye (15 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> And for God's sake: stay away from these guys!



What kind of idiot would ever want anything to do with that pack of losers?!  I get a little annoyed seeing them in OD107 stuff and cringe at the thought of them being mistaken for actual CF members by the great unwashed.


----------



## Rheostatic (15 Dec 2009)

Petard said:
			
		

> Actually, you missed the point about the last occurrence happening in the fall of this year.
> But like I said, there really is no harm in making contact with the local police to let them know you will have people doing BFT practice, especially if they're going in onesies and twosies at odd hours (low light).


I didn't say anything about Gatineau. Nor would I recommend dressing in "fatigues" for this PT, since we're talking about strictly off-duty activities here, aren't we? Also, I find the idea of seeking police permission to exercise on a public trail distasteful (chalk that up to philosophical differences, I guess).

Anyway I have the perfect solution, incorporating physical training, competition, charity, and of course, socializing.  :cheers:


> The Carleton Cup is a triathlon (Skate*Run*Drink) that has been held annually in Ottawa, Canada, since 1989. The race was originally conceived as a way to make winter a little more tolerable for Carleton University students. Since then it has grown to become an event that attracts participants from all over North America. "The Ultimate Canadian Triathlon" has become for many a celebration of Canada itself, a self-conscious recognition of how resourceful we as Canadians can be in overcoming the adversity that our climate presents us with. It's just too damn cold to argue about national unity in the middle of a Canadian winter, when the only things that really seem to matter are hockey and keeping warm. The cold weather binds us together, and the Carleton Cup has always been about forgetting one's differences and coming together in the name of sport and good cheer.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Dec 2009)

There are a few tools on the Air University site for Teaching Leadership Using Movies.

Found (among other useful items) some lesson plans for films with a military flavour on a Wildland Fire Service leadership program site.  

These are all in “.doc” format for downloading.
We Were Soldiers
Gettysburg
Courage Under Fire
Master and Commander
K19: The Widowmaker


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Dec 2009)

Spanky said:
			
		

> We could start unit "Hiking Clubs".  Take a Saturday or Sunday afternoon, toss on a ruck with a bunch of buddies, go for a walk on local fitness/nature trails, and you've got some BFT work-up.  Retire to a mess with some chilli, brews and football on the big screen.



We're doing this tomorrow 'militia' night: Bergans, then burgers and beer. After all, you don't want to give the wife the impression that you're available all of a sudden on a night you've reserved for the mo!


----------



## Spanky (15 Dec 2009)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> We're doing this tomorrow 'militia' night: Bergans, then burgers and beer. After all, you don't want to give the wife the impression that you're available all of a sudden on a night you've reserved for the mo!



Very good point!  We certainly don't want them getting used to the idea.


----------



## Greymatters (16 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Wonderbread:
> That is an outstanding way to both enjoy the movie and to get some useful thinking out of it!
> 
> As for which era/which movie, hell, almost any movie with even a semi-military theme would suffice.  Hell, as I once heard about BMOQ-L, which uses the section to teach leadership, that Intergalactic tactics could be used.  Leadership is leadership.



Every movie that realistically depicts a past military action is good for military thought - our group often watched 'Zulu', covering the British battle against Zulu warriors at Roarke's Drift in 1879 in South Africa.  The enemy and weapons may be different, but a lot of battle considerations still ring true...


----------



## Dean22 (22 Dec 2009)

Can anyone inform/direct me to a full list on the rules and regulations of Reservists concerning their equipment and uniforms off-duty and off the premises of a DND building?

I used the search function and read about people going to hockey games in CADPAT but I could have sworn I read somewhere it was illegal for reservists to do such a thing in uniform.

Also, if a reservist goes camping can he use his sleeping bag, canteens, rucksack?

What if he goes camping on a non-paid camping trip with buddies from the unit?

Are they also allowed to wear uniform and/or other equipment during "fun" nights for the unit at something like air soft? I see civilians doing it all the time (with the CADPAT tac vest too) but are military personnel allowed?


I would really just like to find out about these rules and regulations but I can't find them online or on this website or at any DND website.

I don't want to go hiking one day with my rucksack and be stopped by someone.


----------



## infantryian (22 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> And for God's sake: stay away from these guys!



All the reading I do, I still cannot quite understand who those guys are, or for that matter what they do exactly.

it looks like a rather silly fan club from over here.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2009)

Dean22 said:
			
		

> Can anyone inform/direct me to a full list on the rules and regulations of Reservists concerning their equipment and uniforms off-duty and off the premises of a DND building?
> 
> I used the search function and read about people going to hockey games in CADPAT but I could have sworn I read somewhere it was illegal for reservists to do such a thing in uniform.
> 
> ...



Dean22

You will be taught all of that on your BMQ, BMQ (L) and by your unit NCOs and officers.  In a nutshell, you are authorized to use your military kit and wear your uniform ONLY for authorized CF training and duties.  You are not authorized to wear your uniform, for instance, to go hunting with your buddies.  You are not authorized to wear your uniform to go to a party or Clubing, nor as a costume.


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Dec 2009)

A couple of relevant quotes from the dress regs:

"38. Reserve Force. Members of the Reserve Force shall not wear uniform except when:
a. on duty, or proceeding to or from their place of duty;
b. attending a military function or ceremony at which the wearing of uniform is appropriate; or
c. Reserve Force members on Class C employment are deemed to be in the Regular Force."

"47. Visible civilian items of apparel shall not be worn by members with any uniform, except where specifically authorized in these instructions.  Conversely, items of uniform shall not be worn with civilian attire, except for accessories and garments (e.g., top-coat, raincoat, gloves, scarf and footwear) which do not include any CF insignia and by themselves do not explicitly identify the wearer as a member of the CF."


----------



## brihard (22 Dec 2009)

Dean22- For all that's said above, with regards to throwing your ruck on and going for a hike, in practice you should never have any trouble with that unless you're making an ass of yourself and making it clear that you're in the military while you're doing it. I've thrown my ruck on and gone out for a hike along the river plenty of times. PT on your own time is encouraged.

With that said, you shouldn't be throwing on your issued kit for airsoft, or wearing your small pack to school or whatnot. People do it, but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Dec 2009)

So now that that tangent is taken care of, let's move back to what this thread is supposed to be about.

Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## VIChris (23 Dec 2009)

Indoor rock climbing may not be entirely relevant to skills, but should help with team building. While it's an individual sport, there are many ways to make it a team exercise or competitive event depending on what you're shooting for.

Tape game: Each person takes turns clearing a route. As they go up, they tape off one of the holds - no cheating, you can't tape a hold after you've used it on the way up. The last person able to successfully scale the route without touching a taped off hold is the winner.

Climb blind: Pair up and discuss the best way up your route. One person will be the climber, the other the guide. Blindfold the climber, get him to the first hold, and let the guide talk the climber through the climb. This one is generally done as a timed event to promote good communication and listening skills, as well as trust. Switch roles, then record the combined time. The pair with the lowest time wins. 

Many gyms offer group rates, and if no one is qualified, you can generally arrange some instruction as well. This is a good blend of flexibility and strength conditioning, as well as team building and problem solving skills that may be useful for killing some downtime. 

Again, I'm new here, so I apologize in advance if this activity is inappropriate.


----------



## Spanky (24 Dec 2009)

VIChris, welcome, and not to worry, the idea you suggested is totally appropriate and in fact sounds like a good one.


----------

